# Questions About Choc. Lab Pup



## supert (Jul 11, 2008)

I Just Have A Couple Of Questions About A Lab. I Aquired A 8 Week Old Chocolate Lab From A Friend Of Mine At Work. I Have A Couple Of Questions? 

1. How Old Does A Dog Have To Be Before You Can   Start It On Retrieving?

2. I Don't Know Much About This Dogs Parents So If It Turns Out His Parents Were Just Pets Can You Still Teach It To Retrieve.

3.this Pup Has No Papers So How Can You Tell If You Have A Full Blooded Lab. The Pup I Have Has A Thick Coat Of Brown Hair So I Was Just Curious.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nothing really formal should be done in the way of OB until around 5-6 months and no force fetch until all adult teeth are in and there are no signs of soreness in the mouth. A few bumpers a day will do him some good, the most important thing right now is to bring out the dogs natural retrieving desire, but always leave him wanting more don’t throw until he stops bring them back, that is the tricky part, finding the point in which to stop. Just remember it will all come with time. Sit and just general manners should really be the only other thing to work on right now. 

You can buy a DNA test to test for the breed, I don’t know much about this I just know that they exist. But if you have no papers or if the puppy was born to paperless parents and can’t even acquire papers then I don’t know that is matters unless you want to pay the $75 for a test just so you can know 100%. 

If you want to train the puppy for hunting purposes then I would recommend you find and research a pro trainer with a DVD or book to follow and then are you have to do is just do it.


----------



## supert (Jul 12, 2008)

*latest pics*

these are the latest pics of the pup


----------



## LLove (Jul 12, 2008)

i hate to make it sound simple, but just throw a ball.. if he retrieves it you'll know you've got a natural and can go from there with the standard training.


----------



## DUD (Jul 12, 2008)

browning84 said:


> Nothing really formal should be done in the way of OB until around 5-6 months


----------



## gdhall (Jul 12, 2008)

sometimes they don't want to just fetch a ball.  I dunno that much about it but I know if I make a big "to-do" about WHATEVER I have in my hand my dog is alot more likely to want it that if i just show it to him and throw it.  He's still a puppy too. 7 months. but i'm not a trainer by any means.


----------



## supert (Jul 12, 2008)

*not a lab*

i was looking at some labs on the net none of the full blooded males that i have seen look anything like this i don't believe that i got a lab, plus he won't fetch anything i trie to throw balls dummies and all he does is wimper and lay down, looks like i have a house dog. lol


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Jul 12, 2008)

Just give him some time.  He is just still a puppy my lab was the same way.  Mine really didn't want to retrieve till this past couple of weeks.  Know that is all he wants to do.  My suggestion would be just to work on OB for know.  Just let him be a puppy.  I am not a expert by far just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## mustlovelabs (Jul 12, 2008)

a puppy can change its looks a 100 times growing up. your puppy might just be at that "lanky" stage. hang in there. you will be able to tell some what later on. Just give the puppy time to come around. Don't force it on him. Give him time to get to know the "toy"


----------



## bobman (Jul 12, 2008)

if hes not a lab hes got a lot of lab in him.

After hes another month old take a sock roll it in a ball and get in a hallway in your house where the only way he can come back is to you

play with him get him excited to tussle with it shake it in front of him and then toss it a few feet down the hall when he runs after it and picks it up talk excitedly and call him to you and dont yank it away, let him keep it and pet him profusely with some "attaboys" while hes mouthing it. 

Do this simple drill once or twice a day just one or two times each session always quit with him wanting more.

You can develop retrieve in any dog doing this if you start as a pup.

dont over do it, once or twice is plenty then take him out and let him sniff around the yard and be a pup, they have a very short attention span


----------



## chase870 (Jul 12, 2008)

I always use wings when they are little, the real bird smell and the feel of the feathers brings their instincts out. A sure enough warm bird with a little blood works real well. When he starts to eat the wings or bird take it away and play with something else, you dont want him to get a hard mouth


----------



## mustlovelabs (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with bobman. If he is not a 100% lab then his main lineage is most certain lab. He has a solid color. Most of the time when they have some other breeds in them they get white markings or tan markings


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 13, 2008)

He's got alot of lab in him if he isn't fullblooded. I got two "full blooded" yellow lab pups one time. At about 11 weeks that pretty white fur turned too gold. All was well though I gave a male to a friend at work and the female was one of my best hunting dogs in my life. Just keep playing with the pup and working with it some but keep it fun for you and the pup. You got some great advice above. What kind of hunting are you going to do with the dog? Also I don't see alot of people mentioning it when people are asking about pups but you might want to slowly start exposing the pup to a 22 or even a capgun but do it after you've bonded and the dog is preoccupied with something it enjoys.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 14, 2008)

DUD said:


>



are you suggesting OB is more important then bringing out the natural instinct to retrieve in the dog? If the dog is well retrieved and the natural instinct is strong then you could start a more formal OB program sooner, I was only trying to make the point that imo the most important thing at that age is to get the dog retrieving.


----------



## Jrocket (Jul 14, 2008)

I would just like to add to what everyone else has said, right now spend hours upon hours just being his best friend. 
NOT alot of harsh scolding when he messes up 

THERE WILL BE LOTS OF TIME FOR THIS LATER! 

Gaining his trust now is priceless. Soon his every desire will be to please you. Whether 200 yard blind retrieve or playing catch with a tennis ball. He has the tallent but..Just how good a teacher are you???? It is never his fault.. it is your lack of attention to detail.

Crate training now is one of the best tools you can use! 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## browning84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jrocket said:


> I would just like to add to what everyone else has said, right now spend hours upon hours just being his best friend.
> NOT alot of harsh scolding when he messes up
> 
> THERE WILL BE LOTS OF TIME FOR THIS LATER!
> ...




well put, I don't like tennis balls that much I would rather just use bumpers but that is just my personal thoughts. but yes let him be a puppy and explore and play with him and let him learn and experience new things.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 14, 2008)

Start teaching him manners. Sit, stay, come, heel. Same as you would teach a baby. Slow and sure.

Take him out and play with him for 15 to 20 minutes a day at least. Throw a ball and let him chase it. Do not be strict with him if he does not retrieve at this age, he is a baby. Treat him like one. He will learn.

Remember, learning is repetition. That is how we all learned everything we know, Dogs are the same. Make your training time fun for him.


----------



## mdhall (Jul 15, 2008)

fine looking dog, if you get tired of him just stick him in a box and mail him on over my way


----------



## supert (Jul 28, 2008)

*update on pup*

the pup is acting like he wants to start retrieving a little i have thrown socks and he fetches but rarely brings back took to the lake and he looks like he might be interested in water but still sort of scared to check it out is he still too young do you guys recommend shock collars for dogs on barking or obedience training if so how old do they need to be mine is about 10 weeks i know he is still real young i just want to know


----------



## John F Hughes (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, DUD you to hard on us ROOKIES. LOL!!!



                 j-hugh


----------



## head buster (Jul 30, 2008)

Before you put any kind of e collar on a dog you need to make sure he knows the commands you give him then use the collar as a reinforcement tool. If you want to try to get him in the water get in yourself and try calling him to you. It may take a while put you have to gain his trust as was stated above. read books and mag articles and listen to this guys on here. That is basically how I trained my dog 3 years ago. He doesn't do blind but he'll do doubles and triplesand is steady at the shot. Just be patient with him and don't go to fast. spend out 10 -15 min pertraining session and focus on one particular thing for about 4-5 days then move on once he's gotten it. again be patient with your new friend!! Be his best friend and don't scold him or raise your voice at him too much!!


----------



## OkieHunter (Jul 30, 2008)

Start teaching him his obedience commands such as sit stay heal etc. You can work on his retieves as play in the house with a tennis ball or a toy of some kind but now it should be only in play. I do recommend not taking anything away from him that you are having him retrieve, have multiple balls and when he comes to you simply throw another ball he will drop the one he has in his mouth and go after the next one. a Long hallway is a good place to do this as he pretty much has to come back to you. 

At around 3 months introduce him to water, you may have to wade out to get him to follow you. Start working him with a small training bumper during training sessions but do not allow him to think that training bumpers are his toy's.  You can also start whistle training at a very young age.

By the way he is a very nice looking pup, can't tell if he is full blood or not but if he ain't he is close.


----------



## DUD (Jul 30, 2008)

John F Hughes said:


> Hey, DUD you to hard on us ROOKIES. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> j-hugh




Gotta keep you on your toes John!


----------

